# Dunlop Special light weight 26 1 1/4 Wheel



## Seaswood (Aug 22, 2019)

Dunlop Special light weight 26 1 1/4 are these rims available?
As front wheel on 1952 Dawes cyclesBirmingham bicycle was in bad shape.
I did get a S6 I believe from Gordy but would like to replace the rim if anyone has one?


----------



## Seaswood (Jul 17, 2021)

Update, this bicycle had Dunlop rims front & rear.
I was able to fit a 26” tire on the rear the front bent the rim.
I now have found a similar sized aluminum rim from here & have been told it is a schwinn size local bicycle shop.
so I have not tried to fit a 26” tire on this rim from past experience.
Are schwinn sizes available available?
Would it have helped if I had done this in the sun with a warm tire or?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 19, 2021)

26 x 1-1/4 (EA-1) has a bead seat diameter of 597mm. The Schwinn size also should be 597mm. Keep in mind this is not English 26 x 1 3/8 (EA-3), which is 590mm. Modern production tires should have the iso size on there, so you want the ones with 597, not the ones with 590 printed on them.

For the 590mm size there are quite a few options. Not a ton, but you'll have at least a few. For the 597mm size, it's really old stock tires or new Kendas (37-597 designation on the sidewall). You've got some strong hands if you can force a 590mm onto a 597mm rim. What kind of tire were you trying to mount? Unless it was Kenda or old stock, it was probably a 590. 

A good set of Dunlop Special Lightweights in 26 x 1 1/4 will be quite expensive today. They're not easy to find. Many were well-used and not in great shape now.


----------



## Seaswood (Jul 20, 2021)

they are Kenda 597 marked schwinn.
so maybe I was a little too aggressive getting it on as the rear went on or?


----------



## gkeep (Jul 20, 2021)

I've recently mounted a couple of these Kenda 597s and they can be challenging. Maybe they should call them 595s? A bit more room would be nice.


----------

